# Another Sky+ /  HD question.



## bigjoe_dub (9 Feb 2009)

I have sky satellite at the moment with multiroom.  I have a SKY+ box downstairs and an ordinary sky box upstairs.

If I avail of the current €49 SKY+ HD offer (I do have a HD TV) can I move my current sky+ box upstairs and use this to record / live pause etc as I do at the moment as well as been able to do this with the new sky+ HD downstairs.  I think what I am asking is can I have sky + in both rooms.

I did ring sky but I got an agent with not the best English in the world and was left a tad confused.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (9 Feb 2009)

think i put this is the wrong section.  sorry if i did.


----------



## thombom (9 Feb 2009)

Hey that €49 deal is only for new customers which i think is a load of c**p.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Feb 2009)

Isn't it for new HD customers and so as long as you haven't had HD before you are eligible?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (9 Feb 2009)

the lastest sky magazine is wall to wall with the offer of €49 to upgrade your existing subscription.  also a lot of TV ads.  they are starting a big push to get as many people on it as possible.  thre was a big price drop in the UK a few weeks back and this is a follow on from that.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (9 Feb 2009)

see here
[broken link removed]


----------



## avontuur (9 Feb 2009)

You could always cancel your sky subscription and put it in your partners name (making assumptions!) hence being able to avail of the 49 euro fee! Definitely worth a try!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (9 Feb 2009)

anyway, back to the original post, 

" have sky satellite at the moment with multiroom. I have a SKY+ box downstairs and an ordinary sky box upstairs.

If I avail of the current €49 SKY+ HD offer (I do have a HD TV) can I move my current sky+ box upstairs and use this to record / live pause etc as I do at the moment as well as been able to do this with the new sky+ HD downstairs. I think what I am asking is can I have sky + in both rooms.

I did ring sky but I got an agent with not the best English in the world and was left a tad confused. 
"


----------



## colm (9 Feb 2009)

thombom said:


> Hey that €49 deal is only for new customers which i think is a load of c**p.


 
Are you sure. On the HD offer before Christmas I got HD at the offer price


----------



## gipimann (9 Feb 2009)

bigjoe,

As you know, you need 2 cables from the dish to operate a sky+ box, I'm guessing you have a third cable to your multiroom sky box?  You'd probably need a 4th cable, so both boxes are completely independent of each other.   This is only a layman's (well, laywoman's ) guess though!

In relation to the Sky+HD offer, a leaflet in yesterday's Sunday paper says that existing customers get the €49 offer but have to pay €50 installation unless they're taking multiroom - if they do take multiroom, installation is free.   

There's also the extra cost of the HD pack (€14.75 per month) and the cost of multiroom (think it's €14 per month).


----------



## bigjoe_dub (9 Feb 2009)

thanks, gipimann.  did not know there was 2 cables needed for the sky+.  if it could be done the the run of the 4th cable would be very short.


----------



## lasabrci (9 Feb 2009)

bigjoe_dub said:


> thanks, gipimann. did not know there was 2 cables needed for the sky+. if it could be done the the run of the 4th cable would be very short.


 
I think the sky dish can take 4 cables if you have the same reciever as me.  We have HD box on a HD Tv and we are thinking of getting it out and trying to continue with the Sky+ option.  There is a very limited number of HD channels and the majority of the time I find we do not look at the HD channels.  If you subscribe to sky sports then is may be worth it.


----------



## NOAH (10 Feb 2009)

The short answer is YES,  but you need a total of 4 cables from the dish.  As you have multiroom already then dish has a quad lnb already. Need one meore cable run.  HD has an additional sub of £10.00 per month or €15.00.

noah


----------



## bigjoe_dub (10 Feb 2009)

thanks all.
now to tell the wife that people will be laughing at us if we do not have all of this.


----------

